# first DSLR 50D vs T2i ?



## theregoesjb (Feb 7, 2012)

for background on my amature experience - I have used my fathers rebel XT a fair amount and always am in manual on my P&S, but this will be my first DSLR.

I have been shopping around for the T2i(body only), was going for used but with the price for a new one down to 499 Ive even considered new. Then I came across some used 50Ds on CL in the same price range (550 +/-).
They each out-spec eachother in different areas but have the same processor, ISO seems to be the only big difference, 6400 on T2i and 1600 on 50D.

I realize the 50D is slightly older than the t2i but is there anything inherent in the 'midrange' DSLR line that would make this worth considering over the entry level t2i, say if i could get one for 500?

Otherwise, i think if i held out a little longer the used t2i market should be around 400.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 7, 2012)

50D as long as you don't care about video.  It goes to 3200 ISO so your specs are off.  Actually in HI mode it goes 6400 and 12800 too but they don't look too good.  Also shoots 6 frames per second on continuous shooting and has the ability to micro adjust (fine tune and program your body to remember it) lenses to insure more reliable, accurate focusing, a feature they took off the 60D.


----------



## RicardoG (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 50D and love it.  The t2i is a great camera as well.  Before getting my 50D, I was making the exact same decision.  I chose the 50D for several reasons:

* Magnesium body.  Not plastic.
* Bigger body.  The fingers get bunched up on the smaller t2i.  I only have medium-sized hands too.  The t2i is great to handle for many women.

What I found out later....
* The 50D has a replaceable view screen.  This is useful when you want to start using fast prime lenses and manually focus them.  Changing the view screen to reflect the faster lens helps.  Most cameras these days don't like manual focus...


----------



## jaomul (Feb 19, 2012)

I found the 550 does metering wb and general image quality better than the 50d.


----------



## pharmakon (Feb 19, 2012)

I went with the 50d for most of the reasons RicardoG mentioned as well as a few others I will add.

While they are both perfectly capable of shooting in manual I found the layout of the  control dials on the 50d to  be a little easier to operate for manual shooting. 

Also keep in mind the 50d feel / layout is similar to that of the higher level cameras so if you plan on upgrading to a 5d or 1d series In The future they will feel about the same (controls where you expect them to be without looking)

I have seen references to better af speed and shutter lag times  for the 50d, which typically would be seen in a camera with faster fps, but I haven't checked actual specs on this.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 19, 2012)

^^^ all that Pharmakon said is true. I have had both,and the 50d is nicer to use, has faster focus and generally feels better in your hand. I would say if I was starting again I would still consider the 50d, but if picture quality was my primary concern I would go with the 550d. In theory the 50d should have better image quality due the slightly smaller pixel count (larger photosites), but I did not find it to be so.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 25, 2012)

50D. Many of the shots I have been posting were taken with it.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 25, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> 50D as long as you don't care about video.  It goes to 3200 ISO so your specs are off.  Actually in _*HI mode it goes 6400 and 12800 too but they don't look too good*_.  Also shoots 6 frames per second on continuous shooting and has the ability to micro adjust (fine tune and program your body to remember it) lenses to insure more reliable, accurate focusing, a feature they took off the 60D.


ONLY if you don't learn how to use it at those ISO's. I used one for a couple of years at ISO 12800 with beautiful, sell-able results.

Adding to above-T2i plastic body is not weather sealed-if you intend to do anything outdoors that's a nice factor.  The changing of settings on the rebel line is more difficult with aperture being on a wheel under your thumb on the 50d-much easier than pressing a button, then changing. 50D has a better, 9 point cross type focus system-nice for low light and low contrast work. Less shutter lag-not that you'd probably notice it, but for high speed action it's a factor.  More frames per second-about twice as much. 

50D at ISO 12800














I do use the noise removal sliders in adobe camera raw. I do not use a noise removal program


----------



## jaomul (Feb 25, 2012)

To MLeek. You posted those shots before. they are great but I thought they were from your 7d, my mistake. Could you expand on your technique.i had a 50d and i never managed shots as clean even at 3200. I since got a 7D and find noise easier to manage


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 25, 2012)

jaomul said:


> To MLeek. You posted those shots before. they are great but I thought they were from your 7d, my mistake. Could you expand on your technique.i had a 50d and i never managed shots as clean even at 3200. I since got a 7D and find noise easier to manage



Nope, if you look back (or at exif) they're the 50d. And I probably posted them for exactly this question. I am a big advocate of learning to use the ISO properly!!!
Image 1:
[h=2]Exif data[/h] 	 		 													
Canon EOS 50D0.003 sec (1/400)f/2.8128 mm32000 EVOff, Did not fire

 				Camera 								

 				Exposure 								

 				Aperture 								

 				Focal Length 								

 				ISO Speed 				

 				Exposure Bias 				

 				Flash 				Image 2
[h=2]Exif data[/h] 	 		 													
Canon EOS 50D0.003 sec (1/400)f/2.870 mm32000 EVOff, Did not fire

 				Camera 								

 				Exposure 								

 				Aperture 								

 				Focal Length 								

 				ISO Speed 				

 				Exposure Bias 				

 				Flash 				Image 3
[h=2]Exif data[/h] 	 		 													
Canon EOS 50D0.003 sec (1/320)f/2.870 mm128000 EVOff, Did not fire

 				Camera 								

 				Exposure 								

 				Aperture 								

 				Focal Length 								

 				ISO Speed 				

 				Exposure Bias 				

 				Flash


----------



## jaomul (Feb 25, 2012)

Very good. how did ya get the 12800 as good


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 25, 2012)

Expose to the right, reduce in post hides noise. NEVER NEVER NEVER underexpose in the SLIGHTEST!!! You ALWAYS want to reduce at the very least the brightness of an image and need to set the black point. Know how to make use of the curve to get your exposure or pop and not using the brightness, contrast and exposure sliders.  Make use of the noise removal capability of LR or Adobe Camera Raw.


----------



## daarksun (Mar 2, 2012)

the 50 is more along the lines of the 60D and 7D line of cams.  The rebel T'series are starter cameras. Both take awesome images. The t3i will have a better noise control on higher ISO's than the 50D. The 50D will have a much better focusing system if you enjoy photographing sports, animals, moving cars and so on.  The 50D will also be larger, heavier with a more professional feel when hold it. Plus it shoots 5 fps. 

Either one is great depending on your needs and how you will use your camera.  Good luck.


----------



## Carny (Mar 3, 2012)

I had them both at the same time.  The t2i was quite a bit better for me in low light straight out of the camera.  I'm surprised at MLeeks lack of noise.  I also think the t2's images were a little better.  I do like the feel and operation of the 50 better.  There are more buttons so you don't have to dig through menus.  I went back and forth on which one I liked better.  I sold the T2i, but only because that's the one the guy wanted.  I had them both for sale (and the 50 still is).

Honestly, I would probably get whichever one you find the best deal on.  I would actually recommend the T3i though.  It's barely more but would be worth it (for me at least) because it has wireless flash control like the 60D and 7D.  Plus, I like a swivel screen.  A lot of people make fun of them like it's some kind of gimmick, but it's useful in awkward positions and it protects the screen when you're not using it.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Mar 3, 2012)

Nikon D5100.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 3, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Nikon D5100.


That's really helpful


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Mar 4, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Nikon D5100.



So you are recommending a down grade?


----------

